# First Look: Spitfire Studio Strings by Spitfire Audio



## donbodin (Sep 12, 2018)

Spitfire Audio delivers Spitfire Studio Strings and it is all about control . . . and a great sounding sample set. In this first look, I take a look and listen to see what Spitfire Studio Strings has to offer right out of the box.
Demos and official videos: http://bit.ly/2x5dCBh



Spitfire Studio Strings is available from Spitfire Audio for $249.00:
http://bit.ly/2MWycNJ


----------



## prodigalson (Sep 12, 2018)

I'm confused. I had understood this version of their Studio Strings to only have one mic position but starting around 13:31 in the vid you compare far mics with close mics. I'm pretty sure this version only has one tree mic position but it does seem closer and drier when you go to the close setting so what is happening here? Is there a reverb IR that is being applied when you adjust to slider to the far position?


----------



## Adam Takacs (Sep 12, 2018)

You are right, the Core version has only Tree Mics and you can control the built-in reverb with the Close - Far slider.


----------



## donbodin (Sep 13, 2018)

I can see why there was confusion on that as well. I couldn't find details on the main SSS page but I will see if there is official confirmation that the far is a reverb as a send or as a sample playback.


----------



## Karma (Sep 13, 2018)

donbodin said:


> I can see why there was confusion on that as well. I couldn't find details on the main SSS page but I will see if there is official confirmation that the far is a reverb as a send or as a sample playback.


That's correct. The easy mix fader will control the amount of built-in convolution reverb in Core.


----------



## WalterB (Sep 13, 2018)

Karma said:


> That's correct. The easy mix fader will control the amount of built-in convolution reverb in Core.



What is the difference between the Easy Mix Close/Far fader, and the Reverb controller in expert view?


----------



## Karma (Sep 13, 2018)

WalterB said:


> What is the difference between the Easy Mix Close/Far fader, and the Reverb controller in expert view?


They're the same. With the standard CTA mics the easy mix would generally balance between Close, Tree and Ambient. As Core only has Tree, it'll instead just control the verb.


----------



## Mr. Ha (Dec 31, 2018)

How wet can you get the core besrion to sound using only the close/far slider? 

I use only spitfire symphonic strings, brass and winds and never use the any reverb. I’d like a smaller size string section as an alternative but I dont really want to pay for chamber strings so studio strings core would be a very good option.


----------



## Callum Hoskin (Dec 31, 2018)

If you don’t use any extra reverb the answer is not very! Maybe if you double a bit of symphonic Strings lightly in the background you may get a wetter sound or just add a reverb like Valhalla or spaces.


----------



## Mr. Ha (Dec 31, 2018)

Callum Hoskin said:


> If you don’t use any extra reverb the answer is not very! Maybe if you double a bit of symphonic Strings lightly in the background you may get a wetter sound or just add a reverb like Valhalla or spaces.


Okay. I actually don’t own a reverb except what is included in LPX and Kontakt lol.

But out of the box without much reverb added, is the sound nice or is it necessary to have reverb. Maybe the Logic reverb would be fine.


----------



## Callum Hoskin (Dec 31, 2018)

From my experience it needs reverb and the logic ones should work fine I spent many years using just the logic ones


----------



## Mr. Ha (Dec 31, 2018)

That’s great! I got Solo strings this Christmas so will wait and maybe get studio strings in the spring wish list sale!


----------



## Callum Hoskin (Dec 31, 2018)

Mr. Ha said:


> That’s great! I got Solo strings this Christmas so will wait and maybe get studio strings in the spring wish list sale!


Or maybe wait and when winds comes out buy the whole collection I don’t own brass cause I’m gonna wait till the collection comes out.


----------



## Mr. Ha (Dec 31, 2018)

Callum Hoskin said:


> Or maybe wait and when winds comes out buy the whole collection I don’t own brass cause I’m gonna wait till the collection comes out.


Good idea although I still need to upgrade my symphonic winds (I have most BML instruments but am still missing low winds).

The studio core libraries really seem to be good value.


----------

